# Stay the night in Scottish forestry selected car parks legally in 2020



## Yelto (Jul 18, 2020)

__





						Stay the Night
					

Everything you need to know about FLS' Stay the Night scheme where self-contained campervans can park overnight in some of our forest car parks.




					forestryandland.gov.scot
				




I have had a look on this WC forum but cannot find this mentioned. If it has, Sorry.

This type of trial needs encouraging and acknowledging. You never know  if it is a success the idea may spread   

Rod


----------



## Tookey (Jul 18, 2020)

Yelto said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant, thanks for sharing. I think a visit to one and then a quick thank you email with a piccy attached is in order.


----------



## Biggarmac (Jul 18, 2020)

Hope to find one for tomorrow night.  Got my tape measure at the ready.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jul 18, 2020)

Excellent. Will make a point of using and thanking in September.


----------



## davep10000 (Jul 19, 2020)

We are out and about in argyll at the moment (its very very quiet) and used a few FC sites and been on our own at each of them.
Was surprised to see the FC are doing this - about time too.
Excellent idea for responsible visitors.


----------



## 2cv (Jul 19, 2020)

See from post 22 of this thread for more discussion of this.


----------



## Yelto (Jul 19, 2020)

2cv said:


> See from post 22 of this thread for more discussion of this.


Thanks for verifying. I new I had seen it posted somewhere but didn't know which Forum I had seen it.


----------



## Biggarmac (Jul 22, 2020)

Stayed at Strone Hill FC car park in Argyll on Sunday night.  There were 5 vans there. Two FC vehicles came round on Monday morning to have a look.  Lovely quiet night.  Two walks from the carpark down to the river Lochy.  Midges not very numerous.  Filled in the report form.


----------



## AldoTheCampervan (Aug 8, 2020)

Looking forward to Scotland in September, this looks promising and so I hope folks respect it so it may continue and spread


----------



## Fazerloz (Aug 9, 2020)

Spent the night at Ae  last night lovely and quiet 4 other vans in.  Had a walk through the woods at the side of the river, what's not to like . Good on Scottish forestry.  Saw something on our walk  that I have never seen in the wild  before  and that was a Slow worm about a foot long.


----------



## tribute11 (Aug 9, 2020)

I have heard from a forestry worker that this may be stopping due to Caravan sites complaining to the council and MP'S that there loosening trade due to this I believe there's  a meeting next week with all concerned hopefully it stays the same


----------



## mickymost (Aug 9, 2020)

tribute11 said:


> I have heard from a forestry worker that this may be stopping due to Caravan sites complaining to the council and MP'S that there loosening trade due to this I believe there's  a meeting next week with all concerned hopefully it stays the same




Caravan sites can complain BUT it wont make Motorhomers/Campervanners go and pay their extortianate rates for a piece of grass.They wont gain that trade.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 9, 2020)

Yelto said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last week I wild camped in Galloway Forest and the following night in a Forestry car park along with a MH, a campervan and 2 bikers. Lovely spots, lovely people.


----------



## fiona b (Aug 10, 2020)

mickymost said:


> Caravan sites can complain BUT it wont make Motorhomers/Campervanners go and pay their extortianate rates for a piece of grass.They wont gain that trade.



So looking at the site today, they have caved in to the pressure from campsites:





__





						Stay the Night
					

Everything you need to know about FLS' Stay the Night scheme where self-contained campervans can park overnight in some of our forest car parks.




					forestryandland.gov.scot
				




They have said" However, as a tourism partner with a vested interest in the return of the sector to full health, we do not want to forestall the gradual recovery of those related businesses and will therefore halt the trial at the end of August."

When will they realise that this will not mean that we will start using campsites, but instead are more likely to go abroad/other parts of the UK and therefore detrimental to the "return of the sector to full health"

Very frustrating


----------



## mjvw (Aug 10, 2020)

Well that lasted a long time was hoping it would continue, I also would be happy to pay the £5 pound


----------



## mjvw (Aug 10, 2020)

https://forestryandland.gov.scot/staythenight

I have just sent an email to the address at the bottom on the page on the link above, just saying what a great idea and how it would benefit the community even in the winter months etc .


----------



## 2cv (Aug 10, 2020)

Unfortunately, apparently due to pressure from campsite owners this trial has now been cut short.  Link


----------

